# Gen 2 P0171



## J.C (Jan 3, 2020)

Hey y'all, 
Have a '17 rs hatch and just hit 45k miles. I had the P0171 pop today. How can I go about diagnosing the issue/ what's the cheapest thing to start with? Bought it used and do have an extended warranty on it, though not sure it'll be covered. 
(Also, tried to look through to see if its been talked about and have soon nothing on the Gen 2 side)


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Step 1: Call the dealer and ASK if it's covered.
If Not, I would check for a vacuum leak.


----------

